# الجنس الناعم ناعم والجنس الخشن خشن



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مقارنة بسيطة كدة بين الجنس الخشن والجنس الناعم لكن مقارنات من نوع خاص



المقارنة الاولى
************
اما يبقى فية قطة داخل البيت

- بالنسبة للفتاة فانها بتقرب منها بهدوء وتمسكها برفق وتروح مأكلها وبعد كدة تروح الى الباب بهدوووووووء وتحطها برة بكل ادب ثم تقولها آسفة بندم ثم تعد القطة أنها ستدخلها غدا والمسكينه بتستنى الغد بفارغ الصبر وتروح قافلة الباب وتذهب للنوم

- اما الولد فلا يصدق نفسه حين يرى قطا داخل البيت . في تلك اللحظة يتخيل نفسه زين الدين زيدان يسدد ضربة حرة فتجد القط المسكين مرمى في الزاوية اليسرى للنافذة وهو طائر تسمعه يقول للولد (روح ياشيخ الله ينتقم منك ) قبل أن يسقط في أقرب زبالة

__________________

المقارنة التانيه
************
اما يبقى فية صرصار فى البيت

- حين تجد الفتاة صرصار بالليل تصرخ كأنها تؤدى السمفونية الأخيرة لبتهوفن
ثم تستجمع شجاعتها وتحضر المبيد وترشه وهي تقول حتموت يعني حتموت والله لأموتك والصرصار بيضحك على خفة دمها لحد مينزل عليه أبوها بالشبشب

- أما بالنسبة لأخينا فانه حين يجد صرصار ينتابه جنون العظمة فيعتقد انه هتلر ويضحك ضحكة حتى تبرز جميع أضراسه المخفية ثم يمسك الصرصور ويبدأ بعملية التعذيب فينزع له الرجل الاولى ويسأله : بابا فين

الرجل الثانية : ماما فين

الثالثة : اخواتك فين

الرابعة : ساكن فين

الى ان تنتهي أرجل الصرصور ويتركه حيا حتى يكون عبرة لكل صرصور حاول أن يتجرأ ويظهر له وهو موجود

___________________


وعلي راي اللي قال الجنس الناعم ناعم والجنس الخشن خشن​


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه*

*طبعا زى ماهو واضح ان الجنس الرجالى الخشن احلى بكتيييير*

*هههههه*

*مافيش وجه مقارنه اصلا  :t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

ولا كأني سمعت حاجه ههههههههه 

نورت يا مارو يا سكر


----------



## kalimooo (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميللللللللللل

ههههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انت الاجمل يا كليمو يا عسل

نورت


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6:
موضوع جامد يا روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا روزى جميلة جدا

شكرا ليك*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

وتحطها برة بكل ادب ثم تغني لها أغنية آسفة لأصالة ثم تعد القطة أنها ستدخلها غدا
اه محدش ينكر ان الجنس الناعم ناعم بس اهبل  قال تغنيلها  اصالة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا ربي اشكرك انك اديتني نعمة العقل 
لأ و قال ايه في بنات كمان بيتكلمو معا القطة عن امور حياتهم الشخصية و بيفضلو يعاملو لعبتهم على انها بنت حقيقية لسن ال40 لان بعد ال40 بيصيبهم الزهايمر و ما بيبقوش يتذكرو نفسهم حتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و في بنات ع كتر نعومتها لما بتموت قطتها قال بتروح بتدفنها و معها الورد و بتصلي على روحها الطاهرة و بتبقى كل حياتها مش متجاوزة الازمة هههههههه و بتكون مسماية قطتها اسم كده رومانسي زي جولييت و بتكون جولييت مخلفة 600 عيل و مش عارفة ابوهم مين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا شيخة ما اختلقناش نواعم بس هبللللللللللللللللللللللللل 

شكرا ليكي الموضوع جميل


----------



## روزي86 (1 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ماشي يا طحبوش اضحك اضحك ههههههه

نورت يا جميل


----------



## tena_tntn (3 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
كلامك صح 
شكرا*


----------



## Mary Gergees (3 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اووووووووى يا روزى
ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميل روزى


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا تينا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا ماري يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا عاشقة يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة روزى بس متنسيش برضو انو البنت بدون الرجل لليكون ليه وجود
صح يعنى هو اللى بيحميها من كل شىء


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه

حاضر يا تامر يا جميل اكيد مش هنسي

ومنور المواضيع بمرورك


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل روزى
لكن ليه البنت زى مابيقولوا (زمااااااان)انها جنس ناعم(رقيقه)
هل امنا حوا كانت كدا

 
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه

انت مش عاجبك والا ايه يا مينا

ايوه البنات رقيقة هههههههههه مش كلهم طبعا

نورت يا جميل


----------



## رانا (3 يناير 2010)

مش تحاولوا مش هاينفع اى وجه للمقارنه النت تفوق الولد بشتى الطرق​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا رانا يا قمر


----------



## barby94 (3 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميل اوى يا روزى 
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا باربي يا قمر
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## عادل نسيم (4 يناير 2010)

*روزى 86*
* الجنس الخشن معروف بخشونته في معاملة الآخرين وبنعومته مع الجنس الناعم لكن هناك من هن من الجنس الناعم ما يتعاملن معا الآخرين بخشونة أكثر ولا رأيك أيه( طيب أيه رأيك في الفار أبو سلسلة دهب وصاحبته فرحانه بيه وسط أصدقائها بالجامعة )*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا عادل علي مرورك

هههههههههه


----------



## strong.man (4 يناير 2010)

مالكل هييييك هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مقارنة بسيطة كدة بين الجنس الخشن والجنس الناعم
> 
> 
> اما يبقى فية صرصار فى البيت
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك دمك خفيف مووووت


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

نورت يا عسل بمرورك


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا  روزى ياقمر 
بس مين الشجاعة اللى حتجيب المبيد افرضى كان بيطير ههههههه

طبعا الجنس الناعم احسن والرقة واضحة 
ميرسى لك سا سكر


----------



## روزي86 (7 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا حبيبتي

منورة الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

روووعه

شكرا جدا

بس مش كل الرجال كده​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه

اكيد طبعا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## farou2 (8 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس مزودينها شوي 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------

